# juego de luces para auto



## Altronics (Dic 17, 2005)

hola quisiera saber si alguin tiene un circuito juego de luces para el auto que van conectadas a los parlantes o ritmicas yo tengo un circuito pero al conectarlas la radio se bloquea ya que un cable del parlante sa va a tierra y esta radio no tiene un cable del parlante a tierra  porfa alguien que ma ayude plis


----------



## Guest (Ene 28, 2006)

Simplemente utiliza un transformador de aislamiento entre la salida del parlante y la entrada de las luces, eso permite que solo la senal de sonido, sea utilizada.

Saludos.


----------

